# Congestion from Pipe Smoking?



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

So ive been enjoying the pipe for a little under a year off and on. I have noticed that i typically get a stuffy nose and plugged sinuses while smoking the pipe and for a bit afterwards. This does not happen with cigars. Is that normal for some people? Anyone else experience that?

It has primarily been different OTC tobaccos through a MM cob. Other than that its been a few samples of different things and some blends from a shop the next city over. It seems to happen with every type I have tried.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

This is the second case I've heard of. @Branzig faces something similar, maybe he has some beneficial information for you.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I actually have the opposite reaction. A few puffs of strong baccy retro'd when I have a cold seems to clear things out just a bit.
Prolly the only reason I'd smoke a little with a cold 'cause I can't taste a thing.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

No point in a retro for me. I have no sense of smell anyway, so I know thats not a contributing factor.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

@HardHeaded are sinus issues something that you deal with usually? Or is it strictly something that only occurs with pipe tobacco? Is it like a runny nose type of congestion or nasal tissue swelling?

Pipe tobacco doesn't bother my sinuses exactly, so much as it gives me occasional post nasal drip and Eustachian tube issues. I have battled with sinusitis my whole life, so when it comes to dealing with nasal issues I have done it all. I am working out a system that has been working better for me where I can enjoy my pipe tobacco in moderation and still manage my health.

How often are you smoking? What kind of pipes are you using? What blends are you smoking? Do you have allergies and do you take any medicines? Answer those couple questions and I may be able to help you out a bit! :nod:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I actually have the opposite reaction. A few puffs of strong baccy retro'd when I have a cold seems to clear things out just a bit.
> Prolly the only reason I'd smoke a little with a cold 'cause I can't taste a thing.


I noticed this near the end of my last cold (I got impatient); it makes me think that when a cold shows up I should just pop a tin of one of my "mistakes" and smoke away.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I actually have the opposite reaction. A few puffs of strong baccy retro'd when I have a cold seems to clear things out just a bit.
> Prolly the only reason I'd smoke a little with a cold 'cause I can't taste a thing.


Exactly my experience. A pipe is a great cure for a excess mucus in the sinuses. :nod:


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Branzig said:


> @HardHeaded are sinus issues something that you deal with usually? Or is it strictly something that only occurs with pipe tobacco? Is it like a runny nose type of congestion or nasal tissue swelling?
> 
> Pipe tobacco doesn't bother my sinuses exactly, so much as it gives me occasional post nasal drip and Eustachian tube issues. I have battled with sinusitis my whole life, so when it comes to dealing with nasal issues I have done it all. I am working out a system that has been working better for me where I can enjoy my pipe tobacco in moderation and still manage my health.
> 
> How often are you smoking? What kind of pipes are you using? What blends are you smoking? Do you have allergies and do you take any medicines? Answer those couple questions and I may be able to help you out a bit! :nod:


No sinus problems normally. Its congestion and stuffiness so I would go with nasal tissue swelling.

No medications aside from whatever OTC brand is on hand for occasional headaches. No allergies.

Been using two different MM Cobs. I smoke 2-3 bowls a week normally, and 1-3 cigars. Almost always on different days from one another. The blends I have on hand are PA, CH, Mac Baren Symphony, and two house blends. One is a straight virginia and the other is an english blend. It seems to happen with all of them.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Those are all very mild tobaccos that you're smoking. Mild tobaccos are generally a bit more acrid than stronger ones, due to the different parts of the plant that are used, i.e., the "tender" top leaves containing more nicotine instead of the "tough" big leaves at the bottom containing less. Might give Royal Yacht or FVF a shot, just for "kicks" as it were. They're not killer strong, but enough to at least give you a nicotine fix to go with your pipe smoking. As a cigar smoker, one would think you'd prefer stronger pipe tobaccos in any case.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

freestoke said:


> Those are all very mild tobaccos that you're smoking. Mild tobaccos are generally a bit more acrid than stronger ones, due to the different parts of the plant that are used, i.e., the "tender" top leaves containing more nicotine instead of the "tough" big leaves at the bottom containing less. Might give Royal Yacht or FVF a shot, just for "kicks" as it were. They're not killer strong, but enough to at least give you a nicotine fix to go with your pipe smoking. As a cigar smoker, one would think you'd prefer stronger pipe tobaccos in any case.


I don't mind the milder Nic hit so long as there is still some flavor there, but I will see if I can find some stronger ones to try. Any other suggestions for strength? I think one place local carries those as well as one of the ropes. I just dont recall which type it is.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

HardHeaded said:


> I don't mind the milder Nic hit so long as there is still some flavor there, but I will see if I can find some stronger ones to try. Any other suggestions for strength? I think one place local carries those as well as one of the ropes. I just dont recall which type it is.


The RY and FVF are both Virginia tobaccos, with the RY maybe a trifle stronger than the FVF. The RY might be a bit easier to deal with, because it's ribbon instead of flake. The rope might be too much of good thing in the nicotine department, probably stronger than the cigars you smoke, plus you have to create your own "flakes" with a cigar cutter before facing the "flake problem". :lol:

Being in NY is problematical. Consider getting together an online order from retailer that doesn't hit you up for that outrageous NY tax. Your selection is basically unlimited and you can save money with a $100 order to reach free shipping! :evil: GH&Co. make a fine range of medium strong and strong tobaccos (and very strong, for that matter), and you might want to try their Scotch Flake Aromatic (not a floral or soapy Lakeland at all), Kendal Kentucky, Dark Birdseye, or the stronger Dark Flake.

Most of the tobaccos that can hold up to cigars in the nicotine/full tobacco flavor department are flakes or ropes. Peterson University Flake is medium strong, but it's big brother, Irish Flake is stronger. Mac Baren Old Dark Fired is nice as well, a medium strong flake.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. Price wise its normally not too bad with a purchase here or there. Most tins are only a few bucks higher than online. Some of the bulks like LNF are fairly reasonable as well.

I may still try for a pipe order high enough to hit in the future. As often as I smoke though that order would last the whole year.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

HardHeaded said:


> No sinus problems normally. Its congestion and stuffiness so I would go with nasal tissue swelling.
> 
> No medications aside from whatever OTC brand is on hand for occasional headaches. No allergies.
> 
> Been using two different MM Cobs. I smoke 2-3 bowls a week normally, and 1-3 cigars. Almost always on different days from one another. The blends I have on hand are PA, CH, Mac Baren Symphony, and two house blends. One is a straight virginia and the other is an english blend. It seems to happen with all of them.


My biggest cause of nasal swelling from pipe tobacco generally comes from if I am cooking my pipe too hot and I am getting hot smoke in my sinus passages.

One thing that I have done is cut out all "Drug Store" pipe blends, and that has seemed to help tremendously. Also I have cut myself down to only smoking a maximum of 3 bowls in one day and I wait between 3-5 days before lighting up another pipe after that, depending on how many bowls I smoked on the first day.

I do my best to keep the overall heat of the smoke as low as possible by smoking very slowly and lightly. A couple relights never hurt anybody. Cobs are bullet proof and I rarely have issues with them, so I wouldn't be worried about your pipes. Briars I have started "deep cleaning" after each smoke and that seems to help some too. Of course, who knows how much of that is a placebo effect, but hey, whatever works :lol:

I do take a daily allergy pill too. I never knew I had allergies until much later in life, and a lot of things that I thought were normal cleared up with some 24 hour claritin. When I do get some sinus or ear issues, I never hesitate to take some Sudafed either!

Much like you, I find that cigars give me no issues either. It is very odd, but by doing some of the things I have outlined here, I have been able to really limit any major issues with pipes. I think the biggest part for me is moderation and listening to what my body is telling me. Good luck! ipe:


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Branzig said:


> My biggest cause of nasal swelling from pipe tobacco generally comes from if I am cooking my pipe too hot and I am getting hot smoke in my sinus passages.
> 
> One thing that I have done is cut out all "Drug Store" pipe blends, and that has seemed to help tremendously. Also I have cut myself down to only smoking a maximum of 3 bowls in one day and I wait between 3-5 days before lighting up another pipe after that, depending on how many bowls I smoked on the first day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I'll try cutting back on the drug store blends. I already have a few I don't enjoy, and I think Carter Hall may end up on that list too. Just have to wait on the funds for what Im thinking will be my first big purchase.

I'll also try to keep an eye on how hot i'm smoking. The pipes never really get that warm but maybe thats it and I just don't notice how hot it really is.

Maybe a cobbit pipe will help keep things cooler and less in my face. Yeah, thats a good reason to buy one.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

HardHeaded said:


> I'll also try to keep an eye on how hot i'm smoking. The pipes never really get that warm but maybe thats it and I just don't notice how hot it really is.


Yeah, I find that a lot of cigar smoker's don't realize how hot they are actually smoking. Also, I think cigar smoker's have tougher mouth's, so we don't get the tongue bite that a lot of other new piper's get...which is usually a red flag of smoking too fast and hot.



HardHeaded said:


> Maybe a cobbit pipe will help keep things cooler and less in my face. Yeah, thats a good reason to buy one.


:lol: And a new PAD addict is born. The addiction begins, it isn't nicotine you have to worry about in this hobby, it's all the sweet pipes, accessories, and tobaccos to buy!


----------

